# lived long enough to provide solutions for you



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

As the 1st day i joined this forum,
I saw dozens of ppl asking about living in HK,
from food to sports, from market to bars, and from accommodation to entertainment.:spit:

As a Neebie, (I used to be, when i came back from UK after my grad and found a job here) I had felt the same frustration as you do now. Fortunately I was guided by my Yoda to overcome the first few weeks, saving me from wandering like a stray cat. 

Now I want to continue the same spirit passed from her and try my best to help in the way i could.

So if you guys have any question regarding the life in HK,
just speak up .:boxing:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Life would improve greatly if the expats would learn some Cantonese. I myself feel isolated cause 90% of the people speak it well and when I have some questions while walking around the city not many can help me cause of their lack of English. yes many do speak Office English but not out of office English.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> Life would improve greatly if the expats would learn some Cantonese. I myself feel isolated cause 90% of the people speak it well and when I have some questions while walking around the city not many can help me cause of their lack of English. yes many do speak Office English but not out of office English.


That's interesting!
I am not sure about how important for capable of speaking Cantonese is, fds of mine would speak English if not all of fds are lcoal when hanging out.

Do you ask for direction on the street or what?
most of the time people(especially youngster or office ladies) do speak plain English.
and honestly many ABC i met speak both Cantonese/English better than I do.

so don't feel bad when ppl say Cantonese, you can strike back by speaking American accent Cantonese words to joke them:eyebrows:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes if they go to the small areas where other expats live or hang out then no Cantonese will be needed but in Hong Kong over 90% of the 8 million speak Cantonese as their first language. Yep many at the office will speak plain office English and some a bit better.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

haha that's true.
Maybe you should try inviting some chinese fds to join u and let them do the talking.

I would download an app for language translation before i go somewhere no common for speaking English. Last time i went to Thailand and I had successfully ordered my supper (with the aid of that app) in a restaurant with no one can speak Eng as all.

have to say Iphone app is so helpful under a situation like that.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Life would improve greatly if the expats would learn some Cantonese. I myself feel isolated cause 90% of the people speak it well and when I have some questions while walking around the city not many can help me cause of their lack of English. yes many do speak Office English but not out of office English.



Totally agree with you JW, some of my relatives have difficulty with my English because it's not American enough!! (Nottingham accent) I tell them that I speak English not American! no offence meant.  The rest are very good at understanding English as they have spent a lot of time in the UK. Cantonese can be hard to master but as most of my relatives speak it plus their own dialect; you can pick it up if you hear enough of it. I haven't bothered with Mandarin although they say it's easier, as very few of my relatives use it.
Mandarin is heard more now HK is back in Chinese hands.


----------

